# Hydor ETH inline heater - current opinions please?



## Wisey (16 Sep 2014)

Hi All,

I have done a search on the forums for info and seen a few threads where there were some problems with the Hydor inline heaters in the past. I think the most recent thread was related to them being replaced with a new version back in February 2014.

What is the current thinking\opinion on these? Are they considered reliable at this time? I saw mention of someone considering using a heat controller after it broke and cooked their tank, is this something I need to seriously consider?

My other question, my tank is 125 litres and my tubing size is 16\22 so I will have the choice of the 200 or 300 watt versions. What is the value in getting the 200 watt? It's only £3 cheaper than the 300, so surely I am better off buying the higher rated one meaning I could use it on a larger tank in the future. Am I missing something? Would I be right in saying that the 300 will heat the water quicker, so uses more electric at the time, but would not run as long so this would balance out to some extent?

Thanks in advance!

Wisey.


----------



## NC10 (16 Sep 2014)

I'd always advise getting a controller whatever heater you go for. For the sake of £10 it's saves all the worry wondering if or when you're going to cook your fish. I personally have been lucky and never had any heater go wrong regardless of brand, age, new or second hand, but a google search can bring horror stories up on any brand really.


----------



## Wisey (16 Sep 2014)

Ok, any ideas what I should be looking at please? Is it possible to get something that will run from an inline thermostat rather than me putting something in the tank?


----------



## Julian (16 Sep 2014)

I was in the same place when I bought mine. In the end I figured all heaters can fail, might as well go with it.


----------



## NC10 (16 Sep 2014)

I don't know of anything running inline, but the STC-1000 thermocouple is like the size of cheap speaker cable, probably even smaller, so not too intrusive. You only need the end dipped in anyway, off the top of my head head it's around 10mm-15mm long.


----------



## GlassWalker (17 Sep 2014)

I have a few of these and run them. I like the 16mm connector ones, but the 12mm one doesn't feel secure so I use jubilee clips instead of the built in retaining mechanism for that.

Providing the heaters are not under-powered, then yes, the same energy is used to heat by a given amount, with lower power ones being on proportionately longer to compensate. It also depends on how cold the room gets. The bigger the room to tank differential, the higher power you need. Since my house never gets that cold, I can use as little as 0.5W per L.

Anyone know of controllers other than the STC-1000? Specifically one that is actually built and runnable out of the box? I still have a half finished STC-1000 build on my desk at work... I might finish it some day. Don't mind paying a bit more to save all that wasted time. I did look at reptile stats before. Microclimate don't rate their probes was waterproof though. I didn't ask other stat manufacturers.


----------



## Ady34 (17 Sep 2014)

imo you only tend to hear the horror stories, nobody starts a thread saying my heater has ran successfully for years. For every horror story im sure there are thousands of non horror stories.....personally ive ran hydor externals for years and never had one fail....they've all been second hand also so i dont know how long they have been in use. (hope this isnt the kiss of death!!!) 
Great heaters and dont seem to reduce flow too much either


----------



## Julian (17 Sep 2014)

GlassWalker said:


> Anyone know of controllers other than the STC-1000? Specifically one that is actually built and runnable out of the box?


Hydor do their own one, I can't find the link as I'm at work but it has a sensor that goes in your tank and a plug socket that your heater goes into. You set the cut off temp via a dial. It looks like a small black box with a pink trim, costs around £30.


----------



## Andy Thurston (17 Sep 2014)

The fact that hydor stopped making them shows that the risk is/was quite significant. Also when they did start making them again the guarantee was much less, which tells me there is still a risk.
Both my tanks are unheated at the moment and temperatures are about 25*c in both tanks when the temp falls below 24*c i will add a heater to the clown tank. The other tank is a shrimp tank and if/when it falls below 20*c i will add a heater to that too.
As already said heaters can fail in either the on or off position, at any age
IMO if using a heater, the smallest wattage heater and/or a thermal cutoff should be used to minimize any damage caused by any failures


----------



## Wisey (17 Sep 2014)

Thank you everyone for your feedback, very helpful and I will have a good think about it. They Hydor thermostat looks like the cable is quite short in some of the pictures, so not sure it would mount in my cabinet and run up in to the aquarium. As for the STC-1000, not sure I want to start custom building electrical stuff that's going to sit in a cabinet with water, not sure I trust my abilities. Will have a think and check back for any further comments, thanks again


----------



## johnpfaff (20 Sep 2014)

Have a 300 watt hooked-up for about 6 months but I do have a controller as I would on any heater. The Hydor is very bulky and would not fit under aquarium stand. As the heater is in-line, it is difficult to clean the filter tubing.

If I had it to do over, I would use a good quality heater in my tank.

Hope this helps,

John.


----------



## Uncle Gru (21 Sep 2014)

I've had my 300w in-line hydor running for about 18mths now. Couldnt be happier with it. Its on a Juwel 260 bow front with an APS1400EF+ filter. I use a soft Lily pipe cleaning brush and white vinegar/warm water mix to clean it every 6mths when i do my glassware. Tank looks much better without the heater. The flex isnt the longest, but as it doesnt have to reach up and out of the tank to the power socket it shouldnt be much of a problem. Just make sure its vertically mounted. You can easily bend a metal coat hanger into a hook to hang it from the rim of the tank so that your pipework isnt carrying the extra weight.


----------



## Wisey (24 Sep 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback, after doing a little more research on setting up an STC-1000 it looks relatively straight forward so have ordered and received it today. I just need a trip to Maplins to get the rest of the electrical bits at some point. Gives me the peace of mind that the Hydor won't cook my fish!


----------

